# Before Uber, who use to be the most unethical company around?



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

It's a given that Ubers business practices are some of the most dodgy and manipulating.
From not Paying GST, to ripping off drivers time and time again..

But before Uber came about and set about screwing it's drivers left right and centre,
Who was the company that was always in the news or had the most unsatisfied workers..


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

The fact that you haven’t had any other answers in over 4 hours suggests that no one can recall a commercial ‘employment’ operation that remotely approaches the level of scumbaggery that Uber has perpetrated on drivers, pax, restaurants, diners and Governments/Authorities worldwide.
Everybody is always an on-going target to be dudded, at the first possible opportunity.
I certainly can’t recall a precedent.


----------



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

What a ridiculous question. Seriously?

Go back to the era of slavery and you'll find heaps of examples


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

lespaul said:


> What a ridiculous question. Seriously?
> 
> Go back to the era of slavery and you'll find heaps of examples


However, slavery wasn't people volunteering their time and private resources on implied promises of a profitable outcome.
OP specifically mentioned a "company"; I'm not sure whether the slave masters operated as such.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Union Carbide killed more Indians then General Custer
and was offering $150.00 as a compensation


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> Union Carbide killed more Indians then General Custer
> and was offering $150.00 as compensation


Thanks; that's a good lead-in to fleshing out this thread with some names and shames.
Could get interesting!


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Thanks; that's a good lead-in to fleshing out this thread with some names and shames.
> Could get interesting!


Now uber will really see how much it is loved by people


----------



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> However, slavery wasn't people volunteering their time and private resources on implied promises of a profitable outcome.
> OP specifically mentioned a "company"; I'm not sure whether the slave masters operated as such.


I was sticking to the "most unsatisfied workers" question and its analogy to Uber.



ST DYMPHNA son said:


> Union Carbide killed more Indians then General Custer
> and was offering $150.00 as a compensation


I'd say Union Carbide employees were happy with their employer.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

lespaul said:


> I was sticking to the "most unsatisfied workers" question and its analogy to Uber.
> 
> I'd say Union Carbide employees were happy with their employer.


particularly the one who got $150.00 bonuses for their families or a "metal lungs" for the rest of their lives


----------



## Gryphster (Apr 19, 2017)

Coles and Woolies - look at their contracts with suppliers, i.e farmers.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

letmethehellin said:


> It's a given that Ubers business practices are some of the most dodgy and manipulating.
> From not Paying GST, to ripping off drivers time and time again..
> 
> But before Uber came about and set about screwing it's drivers left right and centre,
> Who was the company that was always in the news or had the most unsatisfied workers..


The wonders of History and Geography and the associated lessons which can be learnt from their study are unfortunately now out of vogue.

In answer to the question "Who was the company that was always in the news or had the most unsatisfied workers.."
Probably the Wehrmacht.
Or some might say, the Über Reichswehr 
(hint: Graham J )
.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

King Leopold II of Belgium was a tad unkind in his treatment of his labour force in his business ventures in the Congo.

Extract from 'Wikipedia':

'Leopold extracted a fortune from the Congo-initially by the collection of ivory-and after a rise in the price of rubber in the 1890s by forced labour from the natives to harvest and process rubber. Under his regime millions of the Congolese people died: modern estimates range from one million to fifteen million, with a consensus growing around 10 million. Human-rights abuses under his régime contributed significantly to these deaths. Reports of deaths and abuse led to a major international scandal in the early twentieth century and the Belgian government ultimately forced Leopold to relinquish control of the colony to Belgian civil administration in 1908.'

(https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopold_II_of_Belgium)


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Closer to home some of the NT Cattle stations that effectively had the blackfella as live in serf labour right up to the 1967 referendum. 
Sure some of them were run by companys


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

the story of uber's treatment of its driver shall be forever encrypted for future generations 
so they shall remember the slavery never ended


----------



## Solarman (Jun 15, 2017)

letmethehellin said:


> But before Uber came about and set about screwing it's drivers left right and centre,


 And the drivers keep on signing up. You and me included.


----------



## Where to Mister? (Jul 16, 2017)

yogi bear said:


> blackfella


I assume you mean "local indigenous people".


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Where to Mister? said:


> I assume you mean "local indigenous people".


Maybe not.
I am a local indigenous person, but I'm not black. 
Your interpretation of indigenous may be coloured. 
.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Where to Mister? said:


> I assume you mean "local indigenous people".


Yes easier to argue semantics rather than face up and admit to the fact that your invasive eurasian culture used the pre-existing natives of the land you , as a member of the current dominant socio political society, invaded as nothing more than slaves, not at some time in the far distant past, but right up to 1967.
Add 20 years for Queensland


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Maybe not.
> I am a local indigenous person, but I'm not black.
> Your interpretation of indigenous may be coloured.
> .


Perhaps in the sense that members of the Australian Natives Association were natives.


----------



## Jordan23 (Aug 14, 2017)

uber_driver said:


> the story of uber's treatment of its driver shall be forever encrypted for future generations
> so they shall remember the slavery never ended


But how will future generations be able to decrypt that message?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> Union Carbide killed more Indians then General Custer
> and was offering $150.00 as a compensation


No badges or rating system though it is different


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

Jordan23 said:


> But how will future generations be able to decrypt that message?


by becoming a member of uberpeople.net


----------



## Where to Mister? (Jul 16, 2017)

Interesting story here https://uberpeople.net/threads/now-comes-the-reckoning.209894/


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Well, we're not as bad off as these poor kids.


----------

